
YouTube Demonetizes One of GamerGate's Biggest Voices - admiralspoo
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5979ax/youtube-has-demonetized-one-of-gamergates-biggest-voices
======
cotelletta
Eron Gjoni: "My girlfriend is an emotional abuser cheating on me with her
professional contacts."

Twelve major gaming sites: "Why do all gamers hate women?"

Progressive activists: "Oh look, a juicy target!"

Gamers: "bring it binch"

GG in a nutshell. And the woke press still can't get over that a bunch of low
status nerds didn't treat them as their betters.

PS: Shanley Kane was the Milo of the left.

------
tomohawk
You can always tell when someone powerful is losing the argument, because they
resort to censorship.

~~~
Arnt
Youtube stops paying him to do whatever shit he's doing. Can you elaborate on
how that's censorship? What is censorship, if it includes "not paying
someone"?

Serious question. People say this whenever youtube demonetises someone, I'm
curious about whether it makes a sort of sense that I've overlooked. Please
try to answer.

